# Evans & Murray to Minny?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well that is whats being talked bout right now. We would get Flip Murray and Reggie Evans for the newly acquired Marcus Banks anf probably a pick. I would love the trade to be honest. We really do not have a need for Banks but I would love for him to stay on this team... But 4 PGs just is too much.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Both Evans and Flip would have to approve of such a deal. I do not know much about Banks, but we do desperately need another point guard.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I say do it. I like Banks too, but not as much as I like frontcourt depth and another scorer on the wing.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I concur. It'll bring us more power at the power forward/center area and rebounding.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If Marcus Banks ever grasps how to actually be a point guard, look out. Big if though. Couldn't do it in three years in Boston.

Say, where you guys getting those Buckets avatars?


----------



## fishpepin (Nov 2, 2005)

Banks can not be traded as part of a package for 60 days under the CBA. Could only be traded in a 1 for 1. Also if you heard McHale and Chapman, Banks was one of their targeted players in the trade and I doubt they would be willing to move him.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

fishpepin said:


> Banks can not be traded as part of a package for 60 days under the CBA. Could only be traded in a 1 for 1. Also if you heard McHale and Chapman, Banks was one of their targeted players in the trade and I doubt they would be willing to move him.



Yeah that is true... And I don't think there are 60 days remaining until the deadline.. There must be a way around it... Maybe if they never play a game? Because you hear his rumors and you are already hearing Kandi rumors...

Chapman thought very highly of him the other night on tv. It seemed like they were more interested in him than Davis.. We will see though.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Radmanovic would be much better for you than Evans or Murray, you need a 3pt shooter


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

I would rather trade Troy than Banks. 

What do the Sonics even want with Banks? If they want a three point shooting point guard with their three point shooting team, take Troy. I would trade Troy for a second rounder right now. 

Banks' defensive potential to this team could really make us one of the better defensive teams in the league if he gets consistent minutes. Keep Banks!

How about Troy and two second rounders for Danny Fortson? Fortson's big fat body and toughness would help KG inside A LOT.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah in last night's game, Carter was much more effectient than Huddy was. But I am sure that the Sonics don't want Huddy, and I don't want Radman here.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i don't wanna trade banks yet i still think he has a great amount of potential
i'd much rather trade hudson,frahm,madsen


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The only problem with Banks is him being hated by Doc Rivers...and a few stupid mistakes.

Honestly, Rivers admited hating him when we traded him to the Lakers (then they got him back and traded Jumaine Jones...oops?)

Danny Ainge said on air that "Banks has the potential to be a very good player, but Doc likes Orien better."

And McHale knows the same thing as he's been quoted in saying "Aparently Banks has had some problems with Coach Doc Rivers..."


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope the new organization does not hate on Bank once he gets back on the court. He got things to prove first.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Agent K said:


> I hope the new organization does not hate on Bank once he gets back on the court. He got things to prove first.



I agree there. But looking at the big picture, if we can get Murray and Evans, it makes this team really deep. When we need scoring, I won't be surprised if you see Murray and McCants on the floor. And to get one of the better rebounders in Evans, will help this team greatly. I don't exactly see the use of having 4 PG's, and Banks is the only guy getting a lot of interest.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

fishpepin said:


> Banks can not be traded as part of a package for 60 days under the CBA. Could only be traded in a 1 for 1. Also if you heard McHale and Chapman, Banks was one of their targeted players in the trade and I doubt they would be willing to move him.



I believe the way around that is to trade the player again within a week of being acquired (ala Rasheed Wallace from Atlanta to Detroit). Not sure on that, but I think there's a certain period after the player is acquired in which you can package him somewhere else.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> I believe the way around that is to trade the player again within a week of being acquired (ala Rasheed Wallace from Atlanta to Detroit). Not sure on that, but I think there's a certain period after the player is acquired in which you can package him somewhere else.


I think it's a one-for-one deal only...although then the Wallace trade wouldn't make sense, as it involved more than that.

I believe Banks for Murray is a possibility.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Murray and Evans, I think if we could package them off, it'd be a plus. I heard the Cavs want Banks as well, I wonderr what they're offering, I hear they wanna get rid of Drew Gooden.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

alexander said:


> Radmanovic would be much better for you than Evans or Murray, you need a 3pt shooter


Can't deal for him, he's on a 1 yr deal, and he can veto any trade, which he said he will.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Flanders said:


> What do the Sonics even want with Banks? If they want a three point shooting point guard with their three point shooting team, take Troy. I would trade Troy for a second rounder right now.
> 
> How about Troy and two second rounders for Danny Fortson? Fortson's big fat body and toughness would help KG inside A LOT.


Sonics want defense, and a backup PG. We don't want another three-point shooter- we have Allen, Lewis, Radmanovic, and Luke. I want a Murray for Banks 1-for-1.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

alexander said:


> Radmanovic would be much better for you than Evans or Murray, you need a 3pt shooter


No.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Sonics want defense, and a backup PG. We don't want another three-point shooter- we have Allen, Lewis, Radmanovic, and Luke. I want a Murray for Banks 1-for-1.


The wolves are more interested in Evans than Murray, this would have to be for the both of them for it to happen.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well I have never wanted to trade Banks now that hes here and after last night's performance I doubt any of us Wolves fan want to as much as theye did.


Troy Hudson, and Frahm for Evans? Something like that? Please?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Troy Hudson, and Frahm for Evans? Something like that? Please?


Would be tough to make the salaries match up. Huddy makes $5.25Mil while Evans makes $1.1Mil.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

socco said:


> Would be tough to make the salaries match up. Huddy makes $5.25Mil while Evans makes $1.1Mil.


Yeah. I try not to think about that too much.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well interestingly enough (or not)...
hudson and evans both sat on the bench all game for their teams tonight.
and this is after reggie had been starting for seattle, and hudson playin pretty well.
might be a sign of something to come.
no injuries i dont think?


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Reggie played 10 minutes then other night against the Blazers----Hill doesn't like Reggie because he doesn't spread the floor, whereas Vlad does. I kind of miss the old Seattle style---bulk in the middle that can rebound & defend, with Reggie & Danny.

Anyway, Banks would fit nicely with Seattle because they want to "run" & that's what Banks can do. & he's a better defender than Flip, something the Sonics DESPERATELY need. 

& Troy? Not with that contract. seattle had an opportunity to overpay for a 30 yr old backup guard, one that is better named Antonio Daniels, & they didn't....no way they get one that doesn't even COMPARE to what AD brought to the team.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Do we need Flip Murrary?


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> No.


can you elaborate? 
thanx


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

alexander said:


> can you elaborate?
> thanx


Elaborate what?


----------

